# what's a good bungee?



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Leerburg, Ray Allen, Hallmark? someone else?

The one Leerburg sells is the least expensive but short and looks weak.

Ray Allen sells two types, a bungee inside tubular nylon and a regular bungee. The tubular nylon comes as a link or a full tie-out. They are 8' and stretch to 10' . The plain bungee line is 15' and stretches to 30'. It seems the shorter one is more like a shock absorber whereas the other creates more gradual resistance.

The club already has a bungee, home-made with a bundle of standard bungee cords and a nylon tie out line. I'm looking for something I can work on in between meets.

Also, for a tie out line, what's better, round or flat nylon?

I have to get something because I tried my dog on two hardware store bungees and he snapped them right away. Then I took out a cotton tracking line. He ruined it last year when he turned and bit it off with one bite, so it was already junk. This time he just surged forward a little and it snapped off in another place. He reminds me of Lennie Small. Anyway, I'm done dicking around and I need the right thing.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Best Bungess we own are from Bill Forbes at Fullgripgear.com We had them since 2003 and they are made extremely well. Well worth the money he charges. Rayallen, Leerburg, Hallmark version are crap.

Bill made them custom for us as we requested to have a bungee that we can use in the field for the handler to hold. Below is what he designed. We have all of them he listed, 8ft, 15 ft, 25 ft and a 50ft. Never had an issue. Just be careful and aware ... when using a bungee that you step forward or backwards if the dog can or can't stretch the line. 

I really like his pole line.. 

http://www.fullgripgear.com/bungees.php


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

I need one for shorter tie out agitation work, not the long bite. The club's is a long bite deal (50' easy). So I need something like the full grip "pole tie out" or I can just use the plain bungee link and use a hardware store/auto tow line around my stake, pole, tree or whatever I end up using depending on where I am.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Bart we use a heavy bungee that I got from a feed store that carries horse tack. Its actually used for doing something with horses. Its about 4' long and has heavy swivel snaps on both ends. I use a 1 1/2 inch flat nylon strap for the tie out. I actually use 2 together when working the borboels because of their size and power. Sorry but I dont remember what the name of the thing is I just know it was in with the horse tack.


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> Bart we use a heavy bungee that I got from a feed store that carries horse tack. Its actually used for doing something with horses. Its about 4' long and has heavy swivel snaps on both ends. I use a 1 1/2 inch flat nylon strap for the tie out. I actually use 2 together when working the borboels because of their size and power. Sorry but I dont remember what the name of the thing is I just know it was in with the horse tack.


 They are called Cross Tie Bungees (the longer type) and Trailer Tie Bungees for the short, 18 - 24" size.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jessica Kromer said:


> They are called Cross Tie Bungees (the longer type) and Trailer Tie Bungees for the short, 18 - 24" size.


Thanks Jess I should have paid more attention to it. I just saw one and thought wow this will work great for a tie back.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

It depends on what your training goal is. If its just to take a little of the shock out the agitation work, I like the ones from Ray Allen and I use them for both police and sport dogs. I will have to disagree with Mario on their quality and its with all due respect to him because I know him personally. He is one guy I really respect in the dog world. I haven't used Fullgrips stake out line so I can't render an opinion.

If its for working on grip issues like "type writing", again I go with Ray Allens bungee line but any that I have seen are very similar, in fact, almost identical. I made my own by ordering the parts online but it was actually more expensive to do it that way.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I use horse cross ties for absorbing shock. Like pulling chains and tie outs. Dogsportgear is where I get my other bungees they are good.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Bicycle inner tube. Cheap, no special ordering, and it sounds like what you are looking for really.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Bicycle inner tube. Cheap, no special ordering, and it sounds like what you are looking for really.


 


That's a damn good idea, I'm gonna try that.=D>


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

car tubes work good for bigger harder hitting dogs sometimes you can tie 2 together and it will give abit more give.


----------



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

I use an inner tube from a car tire or an atv tire. If you go to a tire shop, they'll give you as many as you want for free!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, the car innertube is good as well. I have to state that I was basing my suggestion on the OP wanting to do work that was fairly close. If the dog is running free for 40 meters, I have no idea if a bicycle inner tube will hold up, or last long.


----------

